# remorse or guilt?



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

Ever wonder if your WS feels remorse or guilt about his actions....what is the difference and how can you tell which it is they are feeling.....


----------



## hurtbyher (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think we can REALLY tell. But my wife did cry much with a lot of I'm sorrys and she even admitted she thought about suicide. I think she thought she could get away with it and not get caught. I believe she truly regrets her actions and wont stray again. I told her I made a prommise to ME that if anything happened again I would leave no questions asked and never look back.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes. My H will just hug me and say "I'm sorry" if I am having a bad/sad day. He has many times told me he's sorry I'm sad or hurting because he knows it's his fault and he's so sorry to put me through what he did. I can tell by his look or actions that he truly feels so sorry. He feels terrible the way he hurt me.


----------

